# NRL And AFL Tipping Comp



## Doc (25/1/05)

The poll says it all.
If we get enough interest I'll setup the NRL and/or AFL tipping comps for 2005.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jase (25/1/05)

Why not. Put me down for the NRL.

Jase


----------



## wee stu (25/1/05)

Just like my team - the Crows - I'll be no threat to the AFL leaders this year, again


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (25/1/05)

Are Fitzroy back in this year?


----------



## Gough (25/1/05)

I'm in for the NRL comp again Doc. With my fearless rule of never tipping against the Knights I'll probably do as well as I did last year... last  

At least I won the prize for last from GMK. The bottle opener is working like a charm. Thanks mate  

Go the Mighty Knights!

Shawn.


----------



## SJW (25/1/05)

I'll give it another crack, i need to defend my title. Although i am still waiting for my mash paddle!


----------



## quincy (25/1/05)

I'm up for the NRL. Don't know much about the AFL (except the Swans - being from Sydney and all) but will probably have a crack if its up and running too.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (25/1/05)

SJW said:


> I'll give it another crack, i need to defend my title. Although i am still waiting for my mash paddle!


 Just done a search back and it looks like that was a prize donated by TDA.

TDA ???

Doc


----------



## GMK (25/1/05)

Ok

I will be in AFL - like my Beer Hunter CD from last year...

Will donate another bottle opener - conditions will be:
cant go to someone who allready has one from last year....

Prize instead of for last place - ie people who dont try and sybmit tips - will go to 10th place....

How does that sound.


----------



## SteveSA (25/1/05)

I believe TDA traded it for two camels and a handful of magic dates.

I'm in for AFL - gotta knock Dicko off his perch.

Go Power!!


----------



## Murray (25/1/05)

I'll be up for tipping in both.


----------



## Linz (25/1/05)

Im in for both


----------



## Duff (26/1/05)

All 3 for me, Super 12, NRL, AFL. A fairly typical pick each week, all Queensland.


----------



## Jase (27/1/05)

Doc,

Can we enter all three?

Jase


----------



## Doc (27/1/05)

Jase said:


> Doc,
> 
> Can we enter all three?
> 
> Jase


 Absolutely.
The Super12 tipping comp is already setup, you just have to subscribe. See the Super12 topic for details.
There seems to be enough interest so I'll be setting up the NRL and AFL tipping comp probably today and will post the details.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (27/1/05)

Here are the details for the AFL and NRL AHB Tipping comps forf 2005.

Good luck.

Doc

*AHB NRL Footy Tipping Comp 2005*
You are invited to join my NRL 2005 Footy tipping competition at OzTips.com - Your Sports Tipping Headquarters online.

*Comp Number: 42332
Comp Name: AussieHomeBrewer.com - NRL
Password to join: pilsner*


To join:
----------------
1. Go to http://www.OzTips.com

2. From the home page, select "I'm new and I want to tip", and setup a user account (if you don't already have one on OzTips.com).

3. Select "I want to join a Tipping Comp" on the home page, or the "Tipping" tab.

4. Enter the Comp Number and Password details above.

5. That's it. Full instructions on how to tip can be found on the site by clicking on the "Help" tab.


*AHB AFL Footy Tipping Comp 2005*
You are invited to join my AFL 2005 Footy tipping competition at OzTips.com - Your Sports Tipping Headquarters online.

*Comp Number: 42333
Comp Name: AussieHomeBrewer.com - AFL
Password to join: pilsner *

To join:
----------------
1. Go to http://www.OzTips.com

2. From the home page, select "I'm new and I want to tip", and setup a user account (if you don't already have one on OzTips.com).

3. Select "I want to join a Tipping Comp" on the home page, or the "Tipping" tab.

4. Enter the Comp Number and Password details above.

5. That's it. Full instructions on how to tip can be found on the site by clicking on the "Help" tab.


----------



## Linz (29/1/05)

I would like to offer a prize for the NRL tipping comp.......only.


A ceramic beer stein


----------



## Gough (30/1/05)

Top Darts Linz. Can't wait to win it as the Knights win the premiership in extra time against the Dragons :lol: :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## blotto (30/1/05)

G'Day Doc I'd love to join in on the AFL tipping if you wouldn't mind.

Menzo


----------



## Doc (30/1/05)

Wort said:


> G'Day Doc I'd love to join in on the AFL tipping if you wouldn't mind.
> 
> Menzo


 All AHB members are more than welcome.
All the details on how to signup for the NRL and AFL comp are in this topic a few posts back.
All the details for the Super12 tipping comp can be found in this topic

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (30/1/05)

Gough said:


> Top Darts Linz. Can't wait to win it as the Knights win the premiership in extra time against the Dragons :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shawn.


 Yeah....like that's EVER gunna happen!!!!


----------



## Doc (30/1/05)

Linz said:


> Gough said:
> 
> 
> > Top Darts Linz. Can't wait to win it as the Knights win the premiership in extra time against the Dragons :lol: :lol:
> ...


 What part won't happen Linz ?
Dragons making the final.
The game being decided in extra time (the Knights already have it in the bag at half-time)  :lol: :chug: 

Doc


----------



## Linz (30/1/05)

The Knights making the finals......

Too many years of watching the knights getting within a round or two of the finals and then the Dragons nail them to the wall and ending their season


----------



## Gough (30/1/05)

Linz said:


> The Knights making the finals......
> 
> Too many years of watching the knights getting within a round or two of the finals and then the Dragons nail them to the wall and ending their season


 And how many premierships have the Knights won in the last 10 years Linz?? Ah, that's right, it'd be 2  

How many have the Dragon's won?? I'll let you answer that :lol: 

Hope both teams have a decent year... Go the Knights!

Shawn.


----------



## Linz (31/1/05)

And let the games begin !!!!!!!


----------



## Jase (1/2/05)

Glory, Glory..........


----------



## Gough (1/2/05)

Jase said:


> Glory, Glory..........


 That's what I like to see, a true believer  

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (7/3/05)

The NRL season kicks off this weekend.
So sign up for the AHB Tipping comp (details at the beginning of the topic) if you are up for it, and don't forget to get your tips in before late Friday arvo.
Also we seem to be missing a few members who showed interest, but haven't signed up.

Happy tipping, and go the Warriors.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (7/3/05)

Thanks for the reminder Doc. I'm signed up now for the NRL comp.

GO the Mighty Knights!

Shawn.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/3/05)

Doc said:


> SJW said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give it another crack, i need to defend my title. Although i am still waiting for my mash paddle!
> ...




Guilty as charged h34r: 

Will sort it out SJW!

C&B
TDA


----------



## chiefman (7/3/05)

Just signed Up 

Go the Mighty Sea Eagles


----------



## warb (7/3/05)

Just signed up..

Ill throw this in the NRL winners bag.....

one sweet capper!.... oh yeah








GO PENRIFF PANTHERS!


----------



## lagernut (8/3/05)

will sign up shortly 

there is only one team to support THE MIGHTY SEA EAGLES
lookout warriors


----------



## Gough (8/3/05)

Bloody hell, two Manly fans. I didn't know there were that many left  :lol: At least you've got one decent player this season  We'll miss big BK...

Carn the Knights!!

Shawn.


----------



## tynian (8/3/05)

I Just signed up for the NRL comp 

As Shawn says "Carn the Knights"


----------



## chiefman (8/3/05)

> Bloody hell, two Manly fans. I didn't know there were that many left At least you've got one decent player this season We'll miss big BK...



Dont get us Manly fans started Gough You NC Suporter <_< :


----------



## Plastic Man (8/3/05)

signing up now.

GO YOU SHARKIES !!!!!!!!


----------



## flanbos (8/3/05)

SHARKIES SHARKIES SHARKIES..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its there year this year, no more bloody anderson so we will have a good chance :beerbang:


----------



## Plastic Man (8/3/05)

Steve Rogers just needs to order his son back and we'll be right..........


----------



## Gough (8/3/05)

I used to love watching Steve Rogers play when I was a kid... Ah, memory lane...

Shawn.


----------



## Plastic Man (8/3/05)

It wasn't that long ago was it ????


"Fe Fi Fo Fum - come on Steve and win that scrum"......


----------



## Gough (8/3/05)

Mid 70s to early/mid 80s. A top player. Wasn't a Sharkies fan but can tell class when I see it. 

Shawn.


----------



## Bricey (9/3/05)

Ok guys, Im in too! :super: 

But there might be a little desention in the Brice ranks this year........My wife has joined too!

C'arn the tigers! This year we are gunna make the 8! :super:


----------



## BarneyG (9/3/05)

I'm definately in for the AFL tipping!!!! :super: 


Go the SWANS :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## lagernut (9/3/05)

Hey gough we may be manly fans but at least were not bulldog fans ever been to a match with these animals?


----------



## Gough (9/3/05)

lagernut said:


> Hey gough we may be manly fans but at least were not bulldog fans ever been to a match with these animals?
> [post="48402"][/post]​



Yep, too many. They beat the Knights in a semi in about 1998 at the SFS and it was pretty ugly getting out of the ground. I go to quite a few away games, and the only serious hassle I've ever had over the years has been from Bulldogs and Parra fans. I don't go to their grounds anymore...

Bring on the season! (and the tipping  )

Shawn.


----------



## lagernut (9/3/05)

Your reply does not surprise me they are the pits + signing up BK will be an asset (if he does not get injured)at least we may be competitive this year top 8 hopefully

Cheers


----------



## Gough (11/3/05)

I hope all you lot got your tips on!! I love the start of the footy season :beerbang: 

Go You Mighty Knights!!!!

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (14/3/05)

Well, 5/7 wasn't a bad start to the year's tipping for me. Pity about the (not so) mighty Knights though  

There's always next week :beerbang: 

Shawn.


----------



## lagernut (15/3/05)

How about them eagles looking good so far,hey gough joey johns looks like he needs a few more matches before he comes good,this weeks tipping looks interesting!!


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

AFL Comp starts this weekend

So all of you guys that showed interest, don't forget to sign up if you haven't already and get your tips in.
The AussieHomeBrewer.com AFL tipping comp had the most number of tipsters last year, and looks like it will be again this year. Just shows where the majority of our sport loving member base is from :lol:

Good luck with your tipping, and hope you enjoy having a cold craftbrew while watching the games.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (24/3/05)

Don't forget to get your AFL tips in today. First game is tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sluggerdog (24/3/05)

Doc said:


> Don't forget to get your AFL tips in today. First game is tonight.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="50490"][/post]​




Done!

Thanks Doc for the heads UP! :beer:


----------



## Goat (24/3/05)

Bugger !

Just read this thread, logged into the AFL comp, went to put my first round of tips and was told the tipping was closed for this week 5 minutes ago...

(I'm thinking of firing off a rude email to mchitiea about it - its all his fault !!)


----------



## Doc (24/3/05)

Goat said:


> Bugger !
> 
> Just read this thread, logged into the AFL comp, went to put my first round of tips and was told the tipping was closed for this week 5 minutes ago...
> 
> ...



At least you can't blame me. I gave you two warnings this week :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sluggerdog (24/3/05)

SIDE NOTE: Us Brisvegas Aussie Rules Fans have got to be happy. I just saw an ad on tv saying all year we will be getting prime time games every saturday night.

When i first moved to QLD (10 years ago) you were pushing to get 1 game a week on the tube.

I put it all down to the birssy lions going well! Thanks Boys!


----------



## Bricey (26/3/05)

Could I be on a perfect round??? After a poor start, I'm back in the running with a share of the lead! :beerbang: 

C'arn the cowboys, storm and dogs tomorrow and the mighty rabbits on Monday :super: 

It's an easy game this tipping....


----------



## Doc (29/3/05)

Bricey said:


> Could I be on a perfect round??? After a poor start, I'm back in the running with a share of the lead! :beerbang:
> 
> C'arn the cowboys, storm and dogs tomorrow and the mighty rabbits on Monday :super:
> 
> ...



I guess the dogs and storm let you down as well as the rabbits on Monday. 
Still think tipping is easy ? :lol:

Another weekend of upsets in the NRL and a couple in the AFL.

Will be a mixed season at this rate.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (29/3/05)

At least the Knights managed to beat the bye :lol: Hey, two points is two points...

Shawn.


----------



## TidalPete (18/4/05)

Doc said:


> Here are the details for the AFL and NRL AHB Tipping comps forf 2005.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Doc




Having just discovered this gem I will be a bit of a late starter Doc's 2005 NRL Tipping Comp. Having said that, I could do with a bit of help with my tipping (I'm in 10 comps on the web & look like getting the wooden spoon again this year in every one of them).   . I'm trying to find a website that displays the NRL run-on teams on the Friday before each weekend's competition much like the sports pages in the newspapers do. Does such a site exist? Where is it? I neeeed it.


----------



## Doc (20/5/05)

It is State of Origin time again.
So when you are putting your NRL tips in this week, don't forget to hit the link under the submit button to go to the screen for SOO tipping. 
Then select the NSW button :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (20/5/05)

Hey Doc,

If the blues get up it'll be my first actual win for the year  Sometimes it's hard to be a Knights supporter...

Shawn.


----------



## TidalPete (20/5/05)

Doc said:


> It is State of Origin time again.
> So when you are putting your NRL tips in this week, don't forget to hit the link under the submit button to go to the screen for SOO tipping.
> Then select the NSW button :lol:
> 
> ...



My username in my tipping comps is Alfielewis. I was at the Fig Tree Bar at lang Park on that Saturday arvo in 1980 for the first SOO. I am one-eyed & maroon. Good luck. :super: :super:


----------



## TidalPete (3/9/05)

Doc said:


> It is State of Origin time again.
> So when you are putting your NRL tips in this week, don't forget to hit the link under the submit button to go to the screen for SOO tipping.
> 
> Beers,
> ...



At the start of round 26 there is quite a lineup for the NRL No1 tipping spot (until the Broncos rolled over, that is).  
I would like to suggest that in future from 2006 onwards, the winners of *all *the footy comps in AHB get a little title under their avatar (perhaps for example, 2006 ??? Tipping Comp Champ. perhaps with a little logo to suit. This might encourage a few more of us to do the tipping thing next year? :unsure: Just an idea? Couldn't resist getting rid of the last part of your original post. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Doc (6/9/05)

We are down to the business end of the season.

The AFL tipping top spots have been changing almost weekly. Will be a tight run to the line.

*AFL Tipping Ladder Top 5* 

1. (1) 120.5 robw1 
2. (2) 118.5 DR's Orders 
3. (3) 116.5 Turf Man 
4. (4) 111.5 sluggerdog 
5. (5) 108.5 Jase M

The NRL tipping ladder isn't quite as tight at the top, but there are a number all poised to pounce if Merit188 forgets to enter his tips, or has a bad round.

*NRL Tipping Ladder Top 5*

1. (1) 113.5 MERIT188 
2. (2) 108.5 r_j_walls 
3. (3) 107.5 jez76 
4. (4) 103.5 Tynian 
5. (5) 100.5 AHB Bricey 
5. (5) 100.5 Alfielewis 
5. (7) 100.5 DR's Orders

Beers,
Doc


----------



## lagernut (8/9/05)

Forget to put my tips in u must be joking doc I want that beautiful mug linz has on offer for 1st place

Could be an interesting round of semi-finals

Good luck fellow brewers :beer: :beer:


----------



## Doc (9/9/05)

Bugger. Didn't get my tips in this week. 
Looks like that'll be the end of my tipping season 

Doc


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/05)

Doc said:


> Bugger. Didn't get my tips in this week.
> Looks like that'll be the end of my tipping season
> 
> Doc
> [post="76285"][/post]​



Don't worry Doc, if the rest of my tips for this weekend finish the same way as tonight's Cowboys tip we will go down the shute together.


----------



## TidalPete (18/9/05)

Doc said:


> Looks like that'll be the end of my tipping season
> [post="76285"][/post]​



Goodby Broncos.











Hello Cows.




We will rule yet. :beerbang: ?

:beer:


----------



## Linz (19/9/05)

Gees...and Im going to have to sit next to MJE next weekend (at the state comp) when the tiggers FOLD like the house of cards and trickery they are.....to the MIGHT of St Geroge/Illawarra!!!! under WIN Stadium of course!!!


----------



## Gerard_M (19/9/05)

Sorry Linz but the Mighty Tigers will outclass the Dragons.......AGAIN


----------



## Doc (24/9/05)

Enjoying the Grand Final on the big screen right now.
Sipping on a great beer too 




Go the SWANS




Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (24/9/05)

What a final quarter.

SWANS WIN the Grand Final

Off to see who picked who and who wins the tipping comp.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/9/05)

They'll be replaying Leo Barry's mark on the siren forever. :beerbang: 

Best GF I've seen since 1989.  


Well done Bloods!

Warren -


----------



## Gerard_M (24/9/05)

"Sorry Linz but the Mighty Tigers will outclass the Dragons.......AGAIN"

I have been so confident about the Tigers making it to the Grand Final. I have been telling everyone that they would beat Saints & Marshall would score the 1st try. Too bad I didn't go to the TAB & do someting about it!

Gerard


----------



## Gough (24/9/05)

Go the Tiges... Hope the Cowboys can beat the evil Parra tomorrow as well...

Bad luck Linz... At least your lot avoided the wooden spoon...

Shawn.


----------



## Murray (25/9/05)

Great win by Sydney yesterday, both teams played good grand final football.

I hope Parramatta beat FNQ so Wests can crush them in the GF. There would be nothing better than to see Brian Smith having to cope with choking yet again.


----------



## Jez (25/9/05)

looks like you don't have to wait until next week Murray!

as a Parra fan I am used to it this time of the year but it is always painful just the same when we fall in an absolutely screaming heap at the business end of the season.

I was out there today - the Cowboys performance was ordinary, we were pitiful. You Tigers will smash them.

Jez


----------



## Murray (25/9/05)

Heh, I'm not really a Tigers fan, I just have an intense dislike for Brian Smith, developed over a decade ago. Nothing against Parra.


----------



## Doc (25/9/05)

GMK said:


> Will donate another bottle opener - conditions will be:
> cant go to someone who allready has one from last year....
> 
> Prize instead of for last place - ie people who dont try and sybmit tips - will go to 10th place....






Linz said:


> I would like to offer a prize for the NRL tipping comp.......only.
> 
> 
> A ceramic beer stein
> [post="43161"][/post]​






warb said:


> Just signed up..
> 
> Ill throw this in the NRL winners bag.....
> 
> ...




Looks like our members aren't as generous this year for the prizes.
Still there are a couple on offer for the NRL. With still a game to go here are the top 5 spots.

1. (1) 116.5 MERIT188 
2. (2) 113.5 jez76 
3. (3) 112.5 r_j_walls 
4. (4) 107.5 Tynian 
5. (5) 103.5 AHB Bricey 
5. (5) 103.5 Alfielewis 
5. (5) 103.5 DR's Orders 

I think it is safe to say that Merit188 is the winner. Looks like number 2 spot could still be decided on tips in the final round.

As for the AFL here is the entire table. God knows how you want to work out who is 10th for GMK's prize.

1. (1) 123.5 robw1 
2. (2) 121.5 DR's Orders 
3. (3) 119.5 Turf Man 
4. (4) 114.5 sluggerdog 
5. (5) 110.5 The Drunk Arab 
6. (6) 109.5 Jase M 
6. (6) 109.5 PFitzsimons 
6. (6) 109.5 thegiw 
9. (9) 107.5 ahbdicko 
9. (9) 107.5 flanbos 
9. (9) 107.5 wee_stu 
12. (12) 106.5 quincy1 
13. (13) 105.5 Linz1 
14. (14) 103.5 r_j_walls 
14. (14) 103.5 voots 
16. (16) 103 johnnoahb 
17. (17) 102.5 Wort 
18. (19) 101.5 SteveSA 
19. (18) 101 Goatbrew 
20. (19) 100.5 Chiefman 
21. (21) 98 GMKenterprises

Congratulations RobW. Pretty tight at the top, but you got across the line first.

As there were also no prizes donated in the Super12 tipping comp this year, most entrants posted off a bottle of their finest to the winner. Can I please subtly but strongly suggest those that entered the AFL comp send RobW a bottle of your finest.

Thanks for tipping.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (26/9/05)

Well done RobW, can you PM me your address.

Cheers


----------



## RobW (26/9/05)

Doc said:


> Congratulations RobW. Pretty tight at the top, but you got across the line first.



Thanks Doc, great to see the Swannies get up after so many years and thanks for organising the comp. I'd like to be able to claim that it was skill but there was a lot of luck involved.  So many games decided by a kick and the finals were diabolical to pick. Looking forward to next year & maybe the Bombers might win a few. 

Rob


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/9/05)

C'mon Balmain!!!  

I will be following my team from a pub here in Cairns on Sunday.

I may not be back on these boards on Monday :huh:


----------



## Gough (27/9/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> C'mon Balmain!!!
> 
> I will be following my team from a pub here in Cairns on Sunday.
> 
> ...



You're a brave, brave man not going for the Cowboys up there TDA.  :lol: 

Good luck surviving... Should be a great GF  

Shawn.


----------



## Linz (27/9/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> C'mon Balmain!!!
> 
> [post="79693"][/post]​




That gives me the screamin irits !!!!!!


They are the WESTS TIGERS !!! :beerbang: 

The same goes to Paul Roos and Barry Hall, Letting those free loading Victorians call them the Sth Melb........The AFL were going to put the sword to them and send them to the history books. <_< 

THEY are the SYDNEY SWANS !!! :beerbang: 

Almost had me getting excited to watch next year...till the media started with the 72 years(or whatever) since the last GF victory.....NEWS FLASH..the SYDNEY SWANS NEVER won one ever..till now

if they want to keep going with it they can take their poofters ping pong back south again... :angry: 


hopping off the soapy now


----------



## Doc (27/9/05)

Duff said:


> Well done RobW, can you PM me your address.
> 
> Cheers
> [post="79445"][/post]​



Likewise RobW, and I'll sort out a winners brew.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (28/9/05)

> Almost had me getting excited to watch next year...till the media started with the 72 years(or whatever) since the last GF victory.....NEWS FLASH..the SYDNEY SWANS NEVER won one ever..till now



Linz
Pissed me off too all that Sth Melb crap, & the Bloods, I hope you realise that StGeorge /Illawarra have never won a premiership! You can kiss those 11 in a row the mighty Saints with the big red V racked up, good bye. That is ancient history!

If you listen carefully you can hear a large man somewhere in Campbelltown crying.

I am a Tigers fan. I have my souvenir cap from the inaugural game at Campbelltown Stadium when they managed a draw with the Broncs. I can't figure out how the Tigers are playing the Cowboys for the title. I can't decide between Pilsner or IPA to serve on Sunday evening? 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Murray (28/9/05)

Linz said:


> THE DRUNK ARAB said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Balmain!!!
> ...



It is still the same team. What is wrong with including the people who had to put up with their team being removed to another state? You would have to be hard-hearted to deny the happiness shown by some of the old guys who thought they would never see their team win another premiership before they died.

Some people get worked up over the smallest things.


----------



## lagernut (4/10/05)

Hello Linz

The address for that lovely stein is MERIT188 

181 SOMERVILLE ROAD HORNSBY HEIGHTS NSW 2077

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Linz (4/10/05)

Gerard_M said:


> If you listen carefully you can hear a large man somewhere in Campbelltown crying.
> 
> [post="79804"][/post]​


 But if noone is there to hear or see it, does it really happen?




Murray said:


> It is still the same team. What is wrong with including the people who had to put up with their team being removed to another state? You would have to be hard-hearted to deny the happiness shown by some of the old guys who thought they would never see their team win another premiership before they died.
> 
> 
> [post="79827"][/post]​




Its NOT their team, nor the same team(who was in the GF team that played for the Sth Melbn team that moved to Sydney???)

....The team would be dead now if the VFL had their way and the old buggers would never had seen them again.

The fact there was NO reference to the team being The Sydney Swans in the on ground, post game events is what gets me worked up(but not that much)

OK a little B) 

Taking my league ball and going home h34r: 

:chug:


----------



## Linz (11/10/05)

lagernut said:


> Hello Linz
> 
> The address for that lovely stein is MERIT188
> 
> ...




Mailed today from Silverwater PO.



They "said" it would be there tomorrow.......We'll see


Beerz

Linz


----------



## lagernut (14/10/05)

A BIG THANK YOU TO LINZ THE PRIZE MUG TURNED UP TODAY IN PERFECT CONDITION IT WILL GET A WORKOUT THIS WEEKEND

:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Linz (14/10/05)

Must have pics of the enjoyment!!

hehehe


----------



## warb (14/10/05)

crap, forgot all about this.. 

i got this wonderful capper here, send it to MERIT188, that address above?..


----------



## lagernut (19/10/05)

sorry guys only checked back today yes please warb send to above address,linz working on the photos SWMBO says my ego is big enough!!! What would a women know!!!! 

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

